# Best Anime Opening Contest: Nominations



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqppwNFLbfI
I win


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2012)

*NOMINATIONS ARE CLOSED! TIME FOR YOU ALL TO LEAVE! BYE BYE!*


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pdqeu9LW2c

WHAT?
YOU EXPECTED WEEABOO MUSIC?

AHDAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 17, 2012)

prowler said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4pdqeu9LW2c
> 
> WHAT?
> YOU EXPECTED WEEABOO MUSIC?
> ...


Great Show
Great Opening


----------



## BrightNeko (May 17, 2012)

Also consider the angel beats, and the baccano openings. They both do a decent job at introducing the cast with nice music to boot.

There is also the fight together opening for one piece, maria holic season 2's first opening, and oban star openings that are just neat.


----------



## Yumi (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGYPVxYGJB4&feature=related

Too many to choose. Random pick!


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2012)

You lose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0fk8nTY_LE

You can argue that this doesn't count. Too bad.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You lose.
> 
> You can argue that this doesn't count. Too bad.



american made, not anime, yeah your right you can't argue it doesn't count. Cause it doesn't xD

-edit-
I need to wear my glasses more often it seems.


----------



## B-Blue (May 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You lose.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=C0fk8nTY_LE
> 
> You can argue that this doesn't count. Too bad.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 17, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> american made, not anime, yeah your right you can't argue it doesn't count. Cause it doesn't xD



It's pretty much the same thing. Anime is just cartoons.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 17, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > american made, not anime, yeah your right you can't argue it doesn't count. Cause it doesn't xD
> ...


Yeah I know was just poking fun 

Also just realized my eyes turned his can into can't x.x sorry bout that


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2012)

I'll add them when my mom stops glaring at me because Japanese awesomeness is taking over my computer.


----------



## Sterling (May 17, 2012)

I'd post my favorite, but there are several scenes of partial nudity. I don't think I can without a warn. Z.Z Maybe I'll send it to a mod first. >.<

EDIT: Compromise:

[yt]EmiS76f4XKA[/yt]



Spoiler: Lyrics






The mark where it begins
The sky which begins to reflect the times
The voice of the pretender
Is just among the masses

Weakness is not appealing
Cut the wind, and keep moving forward
Or else release me!

Always running around while being jolly
I will never forget at least that
Capturing my dreams with these two hands
The tomorrow that tangles with the present

You know it too, when it is done it is a matter of the past
I want to softly say this, Innocent of D

Source: Hadena Fansubs



Then, you tube the opening.

Double EDIT:



Spoiler: *PG-13 partial nudity!*




[yt]5Y4nLzklpXM[/yt]


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'd post my favorite, but there are several scenes of partial nudity. I don't think I can without a warn. Z.Z Maybe I'll send it to a mod first. >.<



I'd add it with a spoiler saying: *PG-13: PARTIAL NUDITY*, but that's a bit of a problem, since people can't read bold. Also, I'm going to add a rule saying no hentai. JUST IN CASE.


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 17, 2012)

There are simply too many good OPs to choose from...



;_;


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You lose.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0fk8nTY_LE
> 
> You can argue that this doesn't count. Too bad.



I'll add it anyways. In my opinion, big eyes = ANIME! Besides, it's different.


----------



## Devante (May 18, 2012)

So many to choose from: Cowboy Bebop, Gundam Wing, Keroro (just kidding).

Here's one that I think is powerful in its own way:


----------



## Hells Malice (May 18, 2012)

Overall my favorite OP of all time.



Can I submit two? (EDIT: I totally read the OP. Totally.)
If I can:

I hooked 3 people on the anime from the OP alone. It's awesome.

I'll stop there. Most of my favorites are EDs anyway.

PS: Someone submit Umineko and Angel beats dammit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 18, 2012)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGQAjAjsZNo&hd=1


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 18, 2012)

I nominate the only animation that truly explains what kind of content is on GBAtemp.

[yt]28tfVb5H140[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7XcRomgZQs


----------



## jarejare3 (May 18, 2012)

I officially nominate my 2 favorite Anime opening So far


----------



## Joe88 (May 18, 2012)

oh hai

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8F5Yxqne4U[/video]


----------



## Twiffles (May 18, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> big eyes = ANIME!


Then feast your eyes upon the real winner. Everything else is shitbad.


----------



## Dter ic (May 18, 2012)

My personal favourite.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 18, 2012)

I say the one from Otome X Amensia. I would actually have picked Memoria from Fate/Zero, but this is a opening contest sadly...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tIKdczaYWU


----------



## Pado (May 18, 2012)

Cough, this feels like cheating ;p.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> oh hai
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=l8F5Yxqne4U[/video]



Glad to see some love for Megas XLR. That show needs all the love it can get.


----------



## Eerpow (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWTad94mre8&feature=related

So does this count?


----------



## jarejare3 (May 18, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> So does this count?



Is that seriously the best Anime Opening you ever seen?

I can't imagine the worst...


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15KoG8aIgY&list=FLvI8RN8QwQRR--R2JZZ1crQ&index=33&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Eerpow (May 18, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Is that seriously the best Anime Opening you ever seen?
> 
> I can't imagine the worst...



What, can't you appreciate classic cell animation?
Well it's not the best I've seen and it's probably far from that but it's better that at least 80% of the openings in this thread, most of the openings here have random j-pop and people standing around looking emotional and shit.


----------



## jarejare3 (May 18, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that seriously the best Anime Opening you ever seen?
> ...


Well i appreciate classics, But seriously that one was bad IMO...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 18, 2012)

Darn I don't watch OP / ED that often since they often contain spoilers.
Though I do watch them after I'm done with the anime though.
I'll dig around a bit and see if I find that good one I saw a while back.


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 18, 2012)

[yt]wXguRJpDH68[/yt]

While the story may have been a train wreck, no one can deny that Guilty Crown had a amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 18, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Darn I don't watch OP / ED that often since they often contain spoilers.
> Though I do watch them after I'm done with the anime though.
> I'll dig around a bit and see if I find that good one I saw a while back.


Woulda expected you to post this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztyVem2MEGE
>>


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 18, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Darn I don't watch OP / ED that often since they often contain spoilers.
> ...



It's a good op and a good song.

But in terms of opening it's not even close the best one I have seen 
I have seen so many though it's hard to find a "best one" so I just throw a good old classic at you :
[yt]A62011nyXNI[/yt]

I wasn't sure if this other one is allowed but it is an opening, so I just leave it here for you guys:
[yt]K_sbTu8B72Q[/yt]


----------



## Skelletonike (May 18, 2012)

I've always loved these OP's (I mean vid and song together):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh8cRr2tXFY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHeSaAIl4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcSL-T5IG6A

And also a new one, I love it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVrI-9QQISg


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zqHeSaAIl4c



YES
Loved it. Still do


----------



## Skelletonike (May 18, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> As a One Piece fan, I feel obligated to post this:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_NokxznEqHk[/media]



The first op will always be epic, I prefer the crew sang version of the song tho:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG65fBng3As


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 18, 2012)

As a One Piece fan, I feel obligated to post this:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Oh and I dunno if I can vote twice but:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip1zVBZzuyM&feature=related
Best anime ever.
Deep story


----------



## Skelletonike (May 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh and I dunno if I can vote twice but:
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> Best anime ever.
> Deep story


I never watched the anime, I do own all the manga volumes in english tho.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 18, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I dunno if I can vote twice but:
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2012)

A few that I love.


Spoiler: Death Note opening 2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGQAjAjsZNo





Spoiler: High School of the Dead Opening



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHeSaAIl4c





Spoiler: Elfen Lied Opening



I can't post that sadly.





Spoiler: Angel Beats! Opening



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-vhjfGS8bs





Spoiler: Sekirei Opening



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EACEmlqI0gQ





Spoiler: Sukisho Opening



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co9q7z9Vmww



Those are my top 6 favorite openings


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 18, 2012)

And it's been posted already but of course I also love the 2nd Death Note opening


----------



## DS1 (May 18, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zDfxZ4NcE


Hikari no Go 3rd OP - Hikaru no Go was one of the few comics to actually show the main character growing older without using a random time-skip or some nonsense, and this opening shows the change pretty well.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbfbYywSBB8


DRAGON BALL Z - the one and only opening


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c8FzDm4Gbo


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

Other than the Boondocks opening, Light My Fire (Shaka no Shakagan III's OP), Hacking to the Gate (Steins; Gate OP), and Your Soul, My Beats (Angel Beats) all of which have been said already, here are two I'd like to nominate:


Spoiler



[yt]OgLdsHoad6Q[/yt][yt]eW2WWrzD5KI[/yt]


I have a whole bunch of others, but I don't want to overload the spoilers.


----------



## Eerpow (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, finally we're seeing some good openings in this thread.
A great opening should be eventful, have awesome animation, good use of music, tell you what the Anime is about etc.

Basically a good opening should get you hyped and make you want to watch the series if you haven't already.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 18, 2012)

Well since you bastards are breakin' rules and posting more than two



and since Catboy/machomuu posted My Soul, Your Beats...


Two more OPs I never skipped once.

Hell I accidentally started the first episode of Umineko, went to close it, OP started...listened. Watched Umineko straight through.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 18, 2012)

Meh cant think of any other openings Dont really watch that much anime anymore :<


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 18, 2012)

Hell Girl Openings 1&2 I'm split between either but if i had to choose I'd say opening 2


Spoiler


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 18, 2012)

Oh, we are allowed to post two OP's?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcMWnAn3c8w
Is what my Type Moon fanboy says :V However, if I had to choose a non TM animu opening then:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNjqxaXaqCc


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 18, 2012)

Well, the best anime opening IMO doesn't exist on youtube for some reason...Of course it's the latest Gintama OP, the song is 'Wonderland by FLiP'. Epic opening, would have ended this thread...

Anyways here's the runner up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2nreDdb0QU


----------



## Aurionfox (May 18, 2012)

[yt]uZMmo7KUzr0[/yt]

I say this is the best opening, I love Yui and LiSA so this version is better for me than the "normal Tenshi version"


[yt]JCw2obj3SQU[/yt]

Love this one too

Shana III and Nanoha A's Eternal Blaze are good too


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

SOOO MANY NOMINATIONS! O_O Until I add every single one, nominations ARE CLOSED. I'll update the thread once I'm done.

NOMINATIONS ARE CLOSED FOR GOOD! I'm still adding nominations (TOO MANY!), but I'm going to keep the rule one OP per member. The first OP (or if I feel like it, the most awesomest one) you posted will be added to the contest. SO NO MOAR OPs! I'll make a new thread tomorrow.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> NOMINATIONS ARE CLOSED FOR GOOD! I'm still adding nominations (TOO MANY!), but I'm going to keep the rule one OP per member. The first OP (or if I feel like it, the most awesomest one) you posted will be added to the contest. SO NO MOAR OPs! I'll make a new thread tomorrow.


Shouldn't the ones who posted the nominations pick the one they want?  It'd kinda be a mis-poll if it were done by someone else.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2012)

machomuu said:


> KidGameDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > NOMINATIONS ARE CLOSED FOR GOOD! I'm still adding nominations (TOO MANY!), but I'm going to keep the rule one OP per member. The first OP (or if I feel like it, the most awesomest one) you posted will be added to the contest. SO NO MOAR OPs! I'll make a new thread tomorrow.
> ...



They kind of did break the rules... besides, they can go ahead and change their nominations...


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2012)

Preeeetty sure your rules said people can post two entries.

preeeeeetty sure because I went back and read them when I thought I was breakin' the rules.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

There are only about 3 or 4 people that added 2+ videos.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

Sooooo...
who won?
(please say SNSIII OP1 Light my fire and Mirai Nikki op2 Dead end)


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Sooooo...
> who won?
> (please say SNSIII OP1 Light my fire and Mirai Nikki op2 Dead end)


Apparently we're waiting for round 2 to start.

Or something.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo...
> ...


Secretly I'm like all the patch noobs in the NDS Hacking section.
I hate waiting


----------

